# Our first coop



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

We finished building This coop and girls are in. Very pleased!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks very nice.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Very cute! Beware of chicken math! You will need to add more room lol!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the cutest little coop! Love it!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice. Good idea using pavers for deterring predators.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It's so cute! It's a tractor right? That way you can move it around? Congratulations.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep it has wheels so we can move it when that patch becomes ruined. We moved it yesterday actually  thanks everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

moved


----------

